# Just got Vans Cirro



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you don't need to heat mold vans liners, just wear them


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't heat mold mine.... However I got horrible hot spots in mine after about 20 days of riding and took them back for some Nike Kaiju


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Vans boots in general, including the Cirro, because it's the biggest/heaviest/bulkiest boot on the market today. That would be acceptable up to maybe 6yrs ago, but not now. If it's the boot that fits you the best of everything out there, fine, but otherwise I'd back away.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I got the same year (2010) in size 12 - I wore them around the house for about 5-6 hours over the course of 2 weeks before riding in them to get the liners to conform to my feet a little before going out.

I've put three days and ~60-70 legitimate miles on them at Winter Park and Loveland. Other than feeling the liner tongue seam in one boot for the first day (it went away the next day), they're a great fit for me and my riding style. I really like how stiff they are - I can leave the lower boa pretty relaxed and crank down the upper and ride all day. The fit and response are great.

They are a little bulky, but they fit my size L Cartels and keep my feet comfortable and warm, so I'm good. My only bitch, and it's a significant one, is the STUPID loop on the back of the boot. I had to cut mine off because they didn't allow the boot to seat against my high-backs properly... WTF! What ass-clown designed a loop that useless? The new Cirros have dual loops flush on the sides rather than that abomination on the back.

If I hadn't gotten such a long deal on them, I would have sent them back on principle.


----------

